# The Rock Is Hot



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Fished the lower Rock late this morning till a little after noon and the conditions were prime. Visibility was 12 with a perfect flow and a beautiful overcast sky with a brisk chill in the air. Went 6 for 7 with the biggest being 27 on dime size pink sacks. Felt good to clean the ice off my guides once again. Frozen toes and a runny nose can be a beautiful thing. If you can make the time get out there and wet a line. 

First of the day









Biggest of the day


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice looking fish. How far down did you go? Fished around the Cedar Point area the other day and didn't get anything? I don't want to know spots just general location, just to save me a little time(driving from Akron). Thanks and great catch!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice report corndawg.....I was out yesterday and it was COLD. Felt great though, catching fish will keep me out in -10. Haha.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Muskyjim. The cold will definitely thin out the herd  . Only saw diehards on the river today. 

zoofishin . I was within the first mile and a half of the marina. My feet get cold fast so I move around a lot and there are a lot of good holes within that area. One fish that I caught came from a 1 deep by 6 wide by 12 long depression that I found this summer while wading for smallmouth.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

was down for a few hours today. saw a lot of hook ups. All fish came on sacs. tried jig and white worms also. good numbers, saw a ton of hookups for one guy but he was using suckeye eggs from alaska he seemed to be having the most consistent success somewhere around 30 hook ups. steelhead and salmon eggs were also catching some fish. seems like the fish were still moving a lot today and hadnt really settled into any of the deeper holes. the shallow pools were producing extremely well in the lower rock. tomorrow and friday should be great fishing as the fish settle down. i'll be down on friday say hey if you see me.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

hey anthhol, i'll be there, wanna meet up at the marina?

Iv'e got steelie and salmon eggs!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I went 3 for 5 in about an hour and a half just before dark yesterday. All the fish came on Brown Trout spawn sacks. It was cold and my waders sprung a leak which didn't help matters out. I didn't think it was cold enough to have my guides freeze up but I was wrong. All-in-all, a great way to end the day.

Wes


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

the rock is hot, Is bill still out there fishin' or did he go in?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Steelhauler said:


> I went 3 for 5 in about an hour and a half just before dark yesterday. All the fish came on Brown Trout spawn sacks. It was cold and my waders sprung a leak which didn't help matters out. I didn't think it was cold enough to have my guides freeze up but I was wrong. All-in-all, a great way to end the day.
> 
> Wes


I read somewhere that there is a product to prevent guides from freezing up. Fishing rod antifreeze if you will. Does anyone know of a good product and where to buy it?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Chap Stick or Rain X has worked for me. both on the spool and the guides.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Stanley's Ice-Off Paste. You can find it at Erie Outfitters. It won't keep your guides clear of ice all day, but it does buy you more time free of ice ups. It is odorless, and it won't alter the integrity of your line and guides the way that some products might. For best results, warm both your rod and the paste before applying, and apply at least 1/2 hour before fishing. Then reapply as needed.

John


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

used ice off paste and it didn't work at all. then again it was -10..... i don't think anything would of worked.  I heard to use chapstick also for fly rods


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

There is no magic solution for icing but jojo is right on as far as getting whatever you use on before you go out and let it sit in a warm place after applying. I like to apply the night before and again before I leave the house. It makes a HUGE difference. It gets me an hour or two of ice free fishing.


----------



## CloudyWater (Oct 11, 2008)

Were gonna hit up the rock Tomorrow morning, it looks like the conditions are still good. Still searching for my first Steelie. Hope to end that drought tomorrow.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit Janke hole most of the day with very little success. EE got a couple and I only pulled 1. Water looked great, wind and snow on the other hand changed up the fishing quite a bit.
Hope to get out next week...
Wes thanks for the heads up on the colors. Still can't get one to go on the spawn.
ying


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

I tried again this morning for about an hour and didn't get a hit that I know of. It was snowing so hard I could only see my float maybe half of the time.

I did pull 2 out of there last night right before dark. One on pink and the other on Chartreuse. 

I might try again later.

Wes


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hope to hit it late tomorrow. Will report what I see.


----------

